# Rocky?



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Anyone have eyes on the rock today? Clarity? Please.


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Flow is good
Water temp is good
Color is a bit like chocolate milk
Good amount of leaves to deal with


----------



## Rasper (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you lunker!


----------



## MadMax1 (Aug 27, 2012)

Fished from 7-12p - nada on the swing. My friend was drifting spawn with various droppers, also struck out. Didn't see that many people down there, and no fish being caught. Tomorrow should be perfect with the exception of the leaves, but definitely fishable 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## AC_ESS (Nov 15, 2008)

How did you guys do today? I was going to go duck hunting but I can't seem to find birds. I may just have to hit the river.


----------



## ztkaz (Sep 25, 2013)

Rocky has been producing.


----------

